# Needles are so passe: Exploring the Intra-anal application of steroids



## SFW (Jul 11, 2014)

Its all the rage in Milan this year.....


http://www.allthingsmale.com/forum/showthread.php?12589-Testosterone-Suppositories&


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 11, 2014)

Hey SFW you are in my area.  We can explore together..


----------



## 1HungLo (Jul 11, 2014)

Lol, :geewhiz


----------



## independent (Jul 11, 2014)

This is nothing new. Ive been using tren this way for years with stellar results.


----------



## SheriV (Jul 11, 2014)

I'll need a pictorial to fully understand this...drawings are fine but personal photos would be best


but.. my initial reaction is "whaaaaaaaat"


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 11, 2014)

Dude, if you'd rather stick a  suppository in your rectum instead of jabbing yourself in the quad, you've got to much free time.


----------



## HeavyB (Jul 11, 2014)

What the hell.. that is about the like the


----------



## independent (Jul 11, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> This is nothing new. Ive been using tren this way for years with stellar results.





IronAddict said:


> Dude, if you'd rather stick a  suppository in your rectum instead of jabbing yourself in the quad, you've got to much free time.



You are so out of touch.


----------



## SFW (Jul 11, 2014)

no seriously...if you lets say ran out of fresh pins. could you draw up 3 mls of gear and then remove the pin for an application?

Would this even work? I mean it bypasses the liver right? directly into the bloodstream.

Just wondering if it would work with an estered steroid like tren e or test cyp.

Opinions? Aside from the obvious gay ones...

Besides...its not for me. I have this friend who doesnt take bodybuilding too seriously.....


----------



## KelJu (Jul 11, 2014)

If I said I came testosterone, who here would let me fuck them?

Just saying, cause if you would consider an anabolic suppository, you better start questioning your sexuality.


----------



## independent (Jul 11, 2014)

KelJu said:


> If I said I came testosterone, who here would let me fuck them?
> 
> Just saying, cause if you would consider an anabolic suppository, you better start questioning your sexuality.



Says the gay modeling superstar.


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 11, 2014)

i like the sound of this, anyone got any suppository, Tren ACE


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 11, 2014)

KOS has tried this, bloke at gym told him to bend over for the ass injected Test, well turns out it was Semen and inserted with a fat long cock, but like a true champ he did his cycle and gained 1 quart


----------



## SFW (Jul 11, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> Says the gay modeling superstar.



Lol


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 11, 2014)

I thought anal T injections was letting a hawt tranny cum in my bum, have I been doing it wrong?


----------



## basskiller (Jul 11, 2014)

I'll pass Thats an exit, not an entrance


----------



## SFW (Jul 12, 2014)

Basskiller...I've been reading your homebrew recipes for years. I believe I even used one of your recipes for test e that included omitting benzyl benzoate from the equation. you write about tren pellets quite often....yes? what do you think the absorption rate for one of these pellets delivered into the rectum would be? I'm assuming the low molecular weight off the Acetate molecule would be ideal.


----------



## SFW (Jul 12, 2014)

Famgd !


----------



## KelJu (Jul 12, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> Says the gay modeling superstar.



Who would know better than me. Even I don't take it in the ass.


----------



## independent (Jul 12, 2014)

KelJu said:


> Who would know better than me. Even I don't take it in the ass.



Not even a finger?


----------



## KelJu (Jul 12, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> Not even a finger?



Nope.


----------



## SFW (Jul 12, 2014)

tongue?


----------



## basskiller (Jul 12, 2014)

SFW said:


> Basskiller...I've been reading your homebrew recipes for years. I believe I even used one of your recipes for test e that included omitting benzyl benzoate from the equation. you write about tren pellets quite often....yes? what do you think the absorption rate for one of these pellets delivered into the rectum would be? I'm assuming the low molecular weight off the Acetate molecule would be ideal.


I used to write about finaplix, no longer as they stopped making the good stuff.. so unless you want to shove a bunch of estrogen up your bum.. .. The absorption rate would be significantly better than transdermal


----------



## maniclion (Jul 12, 2014)

SFW said:


> tongue?



Beads?


----------



## Watson (Jul 12, 2014)

this is it....


----------



## maniclion (Jul 12, 2014)

Prostate massage is good for loosening the free radicals trapped in the tissues right?


----------



## SFW (Jul 13, 2014)

maniclion said:


> Beads?



Rosary only. The sacrilege adds to the climax


----------



## SheriV (Jul 13, 2014)

I love this thread


----------



## SheriV (Jul 13, 2014)

Im gonna go try this cialis again..ttyl


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 15, 2014)

i can stick some roids up your ass Sheri


----------

